
Python in Visual Studio Code – February 2019 Release - stadeschuldt
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/python/python-in-visual-studio-code-february-2019-release/
======
supernes
Executing code selections in the interactive window is a major QoL improvement
for me. The extension is great when paired with a remote jupyter server, happy
to see it improving still.

